# mr_chow's medicinal rice garden



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

well...i just recently was "evicted" from my last cyber-home where i kept all my grow journals and pics (after 10years of being a member!  F'n politics!).  anyway, i looked around and registered for a few other boards, but most are really "noisy" and not my speed.  marijuana passions seems a little more laid back and "controlled", if you know what i'm sayin'.  ...we'll see.


well...let's see, can i catch you up to date?  close your eyes and imagine.  ...oh, wait, don't close your eyes b/c you won't be able to read my post 


i started off w/ 5 plants:

2 - presidential kush (florida strain brought to colorado)
1 - oger 99 (og-cross)
1 - juliet
1 - chemdawg x sour diesel 


...everything started well in the solo cups, they got big enough to transplant into some 2.5 gal containers w/ some miracle grow "organic".  i had the containers in my back yard on my cement pad and i would move them around so that they could get sun for the majority of the day.

a couple of things started giving me problems.  one, the black 2.5 gal homeD pots that i got were getting too hot.  ...so i covered w/ a white sheet on the sun-side.  this seemed to help.  next, about a week or so after fixing/mitigating the heat problem, i started noticing that there were leaves missing from some plants.  mostly the oger99.  ...like something was chomping on it.  i suspected my dogs or squirrels, but didn't really now until i came out one day and caught my female with the oger99 in her mouth.  the big pres plant that i had was chomped on too.  the oger99 was a complete loss, but i have been able to coax back the bigger pres plant.  i had to cut off most of the lower branches and some of the bigger leaves.

so now i have them all in this:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174955&stc=1&d=1314719839

a puppy kennel that i had previously built!

what's that pitcher filled with, you ask?

...so now/today is day 30 of flower, i guesstimated that flowering "started" on august 1.  i've been really good about putting the plants in the most sun during the day.  the juliet and the two pres plants are doing well...the problem has been the cXsd plant.  she is just a nute wh0re...and i don't have money to buy any supplements for her.  so back to the pitcher full of murky water.  what is it??   >>>>it's used coffee grounds and water!

come to find out, used coffee grounds have nute (n/p/k) value!  something like 2.0-.3-.3 or somewhere around there.  don't use too much because coffee is acidic and can cause overall ph of soil to go down and cause "nute-lock"

anywho...that's where i'm at today.  looking to complete the cXsd sometime at end of september along with the juliet.  the two pres kush plants look like they'll need til the middle of october, but we'll see.

here's a couple of pics of the girls:

whoops, files are too big...let me fix. 


more to come



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2011)

heck yeah  welcome to mp, new friend :ciao: Hope ya don't mind if I :joint: and watch.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

hey...how's it going?

here's some bud shots that were taken a few days ago...the girls are already fatter than this.

pres plant (#2)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174952&d=1314717429


juliet
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174953&d=1314717429


pres plant (chomped)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174954&d=1314717429


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 30, 2011)

Lookn good!





*No Bump Chow!



:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo for the Grow



take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

Be careful of using too much coffee ground tea.  I believe that it has fairly high levels of N which can inhibit flowering.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think you will be able to get to harvest with just some coffee grounds in water.....have you looked into General Hydroponics Flora Nova series? 3 parts (grow, micro, bloom) for like 36 bucks shipped on eBay. Easiest nutes I hve ever used.

Oh and that sucks that some forum gave you the boot after 10 years....you didn't name it but I am figuring it must be a tool shed.   This place is much more laid back and we don't go for all the drama that other sites seem to thrive on. You shld do fine here.


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome... bien vienedos ... &#27426;&#36814;



...i hear ya on the ground coffee being high in the N.  this plant needs it, though...needs a little of everything, actually.  LOL  

cXsd






illustrated chart of leaf deficiencies:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174969&stc=1&d=1314730525


hamster...i know, i know.  i'm just sooooo broke right now, ramen noodles are starting to taste bad.  she's got what she has in the soil (mg-"organic") and the coffee grounds, and that's all she's gonna get.  wish i could've even afforded a 5gal pot for her and the big pres, but couldn't even spare the $5-$7 for that right now 

for the winter, you'll see what i'm capable of given the right equipment and nute regimen.  i'm gonna blow your minds!*  (*disclaimer:  hopefully!  )


for now, as an old irish-man said to me once in a boston-accent "it is what it is"


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

it rained pretty hard for about 5mins yesterday around 5pm, so no water for the girls today...they're getting a little lite, but i still feel moisture a few inches from the top of the pot.  ...will check tomorrow and see if they need some.

i like to let the soil dry out a bit between waters.  ...keeps o2 going to the roots and the gnats away.  i usually just dunk my pointer-finger down into the soil halfway between the plant and the side of the pot.  when i can't feel moisture on the tip of my finger, that's when i water.  i alternate watering between watering in the middle and watering the edges of the pots.  i think if you water too much in the middle by the stem you'll get a less vibrant root structure b/c the roots never have to go "searchin" for the water.  ...i've had a couple of grows where, during flower, i didn't even water my soil plants from the top when i had my soi-dro setup.  i had a pvc-pipe sticking down into some hydroton rocks w/ a capillary mat covering it w/ a 1:1 soil/perlite mixture on top.  ...you should have seen the root mass!  


i'll try to click some pics today...they've fattened up since the pics i've posted last.  ...if not today, tomorrow when i water.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

pic of the girls at sunset


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=174973&stc=1&d=1314750925

top to bottom: juliet, pres, pres, cXsd


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2011)

its a little too late to feed em N chow 

mojo for u.... hope u harvest soon!


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 31, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> its a little too late to feed em N chow
> 
> mojo for u.... hope u harvest soon!





thanks for the mojo...


yeah, most are okay, but the cXsd is needing it bad...


* - Nitrogen Deficiencies *
_Plants will exhibit  lack of vigor, slow growth and will be weak and stunted. Quality and  yield will be significantly reduced. Older leaves become yellow  (chlorotic) from lack of chlorophyll. Deficient plants will exhibit  uniform light green to yellow on older leaves, these leaves may die and  drop. Leaf margins will not curled up noticeably. Chlorosis will  eventually spread throughout the plant. Stems, petioles and lower leaf 
  surfaces may turn purple._

_
hXXp://www.amsterdammarijuanaseedba...eshootingsolutions/marijuana-plant-abuse.html

_
...before i started w/ the coffee, all the leaves and some stems on the CxSD were in some state of chlorosis.  i'm not giving it to all of the plants, well not much, the cXsd has been getting most.

i should've caught it sooner, during the veg stage, yes, but i have to say, though, even though N is "bad" during flower, if it needs it, it needs it.  i rather have a little harsher flavor bud b/c of the residual N than have it plop over or shrivel up on me.  ...most "budding" nutes have some N in them nowadays anyway.N is really used by the plant for leaf and stem growth...so other than the harsher taste, that's why many peeps cut back on it during flower.  the plant still synthesizes it, just not at the rate it used to during flower, and most of the time there's enough residual N in your plant/medium to take care of its needs.

after this week, though, i will not use any more coffee grounds.  that'll give me 3-4+ more weeks to let that work through the plants.  


pics on my d60 later today!


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 31, 2011)

i couldn't wait...they were just to pretty when i went out there.



juliet



juliet bud



juliet bud





pres (plant 2)



pres bud





cXsd



cXsd bud, notice nice green new-growth!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW Chow -- I'm totally impressed. You are surely a grower of renouned Respect and knowledge. I will learn from you. Thank you.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 1, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> WOW Chow -- I'm totally impressed. You are surely a grower of renouned Respect and knowledge. I will learn from you. Thank you.




too kind...

...i messed up alot on this grow.  ...it was my first outdoor, and had some issues with animals, choice of pot size, heat, soil compaction from moving so much, and nutes.  i just kinda ran out of money after starting them.  ...food and utility bills just took precedence.  if i had my druthers i would've gotten at least a 5 or 10gal pot to transfer all of them into, along with some nutes. ... it is what it is though.

in the 10years that i've studied and grown marijuana, i never had this many problems as i've had this grow.  so... 

...thanks!  



my next grow will be totally differrent...bringing it back indoors since moving to this wonderful mmj state i'm currently living in.  going to have at least one tent, maybe two.  ...and i'm going hempy-hydro for the first time.  i may throw in a twist or two into the method.


back to the rice garden...

...all of the plants seem to be doing fine with water.  ...juliet seems to be getting a little more yellow in the leaves.  i'm going to water them all again in a day or two and this will be the last time to use the used coffee grounds.

looking at the calendar and the plants, i'm making an executive decision.  ...all of them will come down on oct. 15th.  ...unless something about one or more tell me otherwise.  first year i was here it snowed on the 19th of october, so i definitely don't want to go too long into october.


here's a pic of all the ladies catchin' some rays






and for the bonus pic of the day...here's some c99 nugs that my neighbor grew...they're the size of corn cobs!





peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

FLOWER: day 33

all girls got their last dose of used coffee grounds and water, today...cXsd getting most of the juice.  ...she looks significantly better since i started this treatment 

6 more weeks of flower should let most of that N run its course.  i'm not adding anything else to them but plain tap water.  we'll see where that takes me.


on a positive note...temps are cooling, high today is in the 80's instead of 90's like the last couple of weeks!  ...my roots have been beaten up by heat all summer 


pics later...



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

cXsd getting her green back...too bad i didn't catch the chlorosis earlier



pres (chomped) ... she's gotten a little too much N from the coffee, but no harm yet



pres (plant2) looking yummy



juliet throwing out the trichs



cXsd top cola




peace,

mr_chow


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 2, 2011)

Your hangin in there Chow --they look like they are coming back nicely -- good luck


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 2, 2011)

a little bit of molasses would help immensely.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> a little bit of molasses would help immensely.




some interesting reading on molasses...


hXXp://www.onlinepot.org/grow/3lbsMolassesManual.htm


i'm going to see how much it is and if my grocery store has some blackstrap or some beet molasses.  i'll try a tblspn in a gallon, see where that goes. 


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

You might want to kill all the live links bro....Hick won't be happy if he has to run around behind you and do it. Live links off site are against the rules.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You might want to kill all the live links bro....Hick won't be happy if he has to run around behind you and do it. Live links off site are against the rules.



I tried looking at rules but didn't see anything about that.  ...noticed he changed a link earlier.  ...even sent him a pm asking, but he hasn't responded yet. 


Wonder why?

I'll fix. Thx for heads up. 


Peace, 

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 3, 2011)

girls are doing fine today...nothing really to report other than the temps are about 20degrees cooler than what they were yesterday.  ...feels like fall is almost here!


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 5, 2011)

FLOWER: day 36


...i decided to stop dishing out advice and get off my lazy ars and start taking my own.

plants sitting in their cage...cannabis loves o2 to the roots; mine were not getting enough





tape off the bit...you only want to give'er the tip 




here's the pot.  all closed in...fixing to get poked :hubba:




see this is what i'm doing.  more air to the root mass




finished pot; this should help for the last few weeks i've got these girls going




all the girls' pots are now in "drilled/aerated" pots





^^like i mentioned in another thread, i usually go w/ 50/50 (perlite/soil) mix, but this time i convinced myself that since i was going outside for the first time the girls would like a little more soil.  WRONG!  ended up w/ all sorts of issues, and i'm pretty sure the lackadaisical growth is attributed to soggy, compacted, non-aerated roots (i've seen monsters grow in 3gal hempy pots!).

anyway, i hope my drilled holes help the ladies in their last few weeks.


last night i also picked up some molasses (unsulphered) from the grocery store.  i mixed some up last night (1tbsp/gal) and applied it to the plants this morning.  << i was a bit worried about putting it just on top of soil, so i dug a few holes in the soil w/ my finger and poured into them then recovered w/ soil that wasn't wet.

^^we'll see where that takes me.  holes, molasses and all.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 5, 2011)

had this little guy just chilling on juliet...





he looked evil so he got the swift end of my fingernail...

...gotta see what he is and if he brought his cousins.


(anyone know what the little guy is and if he's harmful?)



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

BOTRYTIS!!!  (aka "bud rot")

... not sure how i got it, but juliet had the beginning signs.  other plants are doing well, for now no signs.  chopped juliet this morning to see if i can mitigate the spread of the fungus.  ...will have to watch the others for signs.

just don't know how i got it other than it just being in the air.  i had battled a bout of this back in 2005, but that's when i was growing in the gulf-coast area and rh was 70+ during flowering.   ...i haven't foliar fed the girls in weeks (it did rain on them for 5mins about a week ago)!  [email protected]!


:hairpull:


...can't wait to go indoor again.  this outdoor grow is stressing me out.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

Knowledge​ 



_Fig 1: The life cycle of Botrytis_​ 

According to an article of the Ministry of Agriculture and Lands website:

_- __Botrytis  can survive/over winter as mycelia and/or sclerotia in the soil, on  plant debris, and on perennial plants and weeds for several months or  years._
_- __Grey mould thrives under cool, wet  condition and often establishes on dying tissues. It produces masses of  dry spores called conidia that are air-borne. Spores are readily  dispersed by wind (air currents), over-head irrigation or sprays,  tools (particularly pruning shears & knives), machinery and  workers. An epidemic situation can happen from air-borne spores that can  infect soft tissues, cut-wounds and blossoms when moisture is present._
- _Botrytis  spores can remain dormant for 10 to 12 weeks within leaf scars made at  pruning. Such spores can be triggered to germinate by low light, plant  stress or shift in fruit load. Spores germinate and penetrate the plant  surface within 5 to 8 hours on wet/moist plant surfaces at  the optimum temperature of 15-20°C. A new infection can produce visible  symptoms and masses of spores (conidia) within a few days, thus a  multiple cycles of infection can be expected in a given growing season._

You will notice that one of the key &#8220;ingredient&#8221; to Botrytis germination and spread is always moisture.

After  much investigation it became clear that a multipronged attack on a  Botrytis outbreak was needed with the ideas of inspection, removal and  prevention. Also as Botrytis predominately (read not 100% of the time)  needs moisture to facilitate infections some form of moisture/humidity  control was needed along with consideration of antifungal and  nutritional support.

These are the tools that have really helped me stem (not totally eradicate) the bud rot tide:

1) Inspection​ 
I  cannot stress this basic routine type maintenance enough, right from  your very, very first flower be vigilant inspecting your babies _every_  day (if you can afford the time). The sooner you identify bud rot in  your garden the better your chances of combating it. To inspect for bud  rot I have adopted the following procedures:
a. When  you are inspecting your girls for bud rot it is a good idea to gently  pull on the large fan leaves to manoeuvre your viewing angle of the  buds, don&#8217;t bring your fingers into the stem or to the bud as you may  accidentally pick up spores on your fingertips and inadvertently spread  the infections to otherwise healthy buds during your inspection.
b. While inspecting the buds carefully _check the tiny pin leaves at the base of the buds_,  they should be green and healthy, any evidence of  brown/grey/twisted/dying leaves (see Fig 2) at the base of the bud is a  bad sign. 
c. Test  by gently pulling on one of these leaves, if the pin leaf is healthy it  will resist and remain intact, if the leaf pulls off or merely &#8220;slides&#8221;  out and the base of the leaf is brown/grey and squishy&#8230;it&#8217;s more than  likely bud rot. 




_Fig  2: Pin leaf and base of bud infected with Botrytis. This infection site  is relatively new and just starting at the base of the bud adjacent to  the plants main stem (crotch area). The pin leaf pulled away from the  bud without any resistant during inspection. Left unchecked this entire  bud would be mush in a matter of days and the infection would move on to  both the stem and the adjacent buds_​ 


d. Gently  pull the suspicious bud away from the main stem and look into the  &#8220;crotch&#8221;; this is where bud rot starts between the warm protective flesh  of the bud and the stem where airflow is minimum and moisture is more  apt to be abundant. 
e. I  find it very handy to carry coloured yarn while I am inspecting buds  for infection. Nothing is more frustrating than finding an infected bud,  leave to collect your surgical tools (more on that later) and having to  spend 5 minutes re-examining your canopy of buds looking for that one  tiny infection, mark the culprit with a piece of coloured yarn.
f. Should  you test and identify (see 1a) an infection immediately stop any  further inspections, mark the spot with a piece of yarn and wash your  hands before continuing. Touching the infected site could cover your  fingers in millions of microscopic invaders. As part of my bud rot  arsenal I bring both a bucket of hot soapy water for washing and a  bottle of alcohol for further disinfection. Clean your hands than  continue with inspection.
g. Once all the bud rot sites are identified it&#8217;s time to move on to surgery.


[/B][/B][/B]


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

*2) Surgery: ​ 
Ok so it&#8217;s not really surgery, but in some bizarre way it kinda feels like it&#8230;..

Equipment:
- Damp paper bag
- Damp paper towel
- Sharp Scissors / Exacto Knife (washed and sterilized)
- Q-Tips
- Latex Gloves
- Alcohol
- Copper Sulphate Solution 
- Sodium Bicarbonate Spray Solution
- Bucket of Hot Soapy Water
- Dry Paper towels
- Popsicle sticks (good for gently prying a bud away from the stem for taking a peek.)





Figure   3: Botrytis war kit (more on the ECO spray later in this article. The   Copper Sulphate solution is in the purple coloured bottle.​ 

Note   on the Copper Sulphate Solution: A friend of mine is a Chemistry teacher   at the local high school and I had him derive a Copper Sulphate   solution @ 160 ppm (he knows the math and it&#8217;s been far too long since I   was in Chem. 101! I am pretty sure he mixed at a ratio of 2ml of  Copper  Sulphate into 1 Liter of Distilled Water, however please see   disclaimer. Copper is a common element in many antifungals. As a side   note Botrytis is a very common threat to grapes I am sure  anyone  could enlist their local high school chemistry teacher to help  derive a  similar solution under the guise of &#8220;saving ones grapes&#8221; 


When inspection reveals a botrytis/bud rot infection I immediately take the following steps;

a) Latex gloves, it just seems like a good precautionary measure to wear these while &#8220;operating&#8221; on a Botrytis site.
b) A   dampened paper bag to contain the offending bud once it&#8217;s removed and   it&#8217;s billions of spores. (Nothing like carrying an infected bud out of   your garden in your bare hand while it showers your healthy babies with   deadly spores.)
c) Dampened   paper towel. I use these to cover over the healthy area immediate   around the infection site to capture any dislodged spores while I am   removing the infected bud.
d) Sharp   Scissors washed in hot soapy water and dipped in alcohol. (I am not   100% sure if alcohol kills these spores but it seems a reasonable   precautionary measure).
e) Once   I have the above in place, I gently pull/bend the stem slightly so as   minimize disturbing the offending bud, slide my scissors tight to the   base of the stem and snip off the bad bud, it is gently put into the   damp paper bag.
f) I   than treat the &#8220;infection&#8221; site and associated stem area with a copper   sulphate solution on a Q-TIP to help stop the Botrytis from literally   crawling up or down the stem to the next buds.




Fig   4: Q-tip dipped in Copper Sulphate Solution to be applied to the stem   and surrounding area after removal of the infected bud.​ 

g) The   paper bag with the offending bud(s) and the deadly brood of spores is   carried far away from the garden and if not burned placed in a trash   bag.
h) After each infection removal WASH! Clean your tools and your hands.
i) It   is imperative to monitor the cleansed site every day to monitor the   overall health of the area and of course the surrounding buds for any   contact infection. (The yarn trick works very well to keep track of   these sites).


3 Preventions ​ 
Increase your airflow in and around your girls, this includes:
a. Some   gentle LST (low stress training), by opening up your plant as it grows   with ties and strings creating greater air gaps between adjacent  plants,  stems and branches. The more air flow the better, it helps to  control  bud rots friends (humidity & dampness). As a side benefit a  stem  trained even slightly horizontal, IMHO, produces a greater  quantity of  larger nugs than a vertical stem. Additionally the nugs  grow upwards and  away from the stem therefore eliminating the nasty  &#8220;crotch&#8221; area where  lack of airflow and moisture tends to live.




Fig   5: An LST set up. A simple coat hanger bent into a horseshoe with   garden ties makes a versatile set up to gently pull a branch away from   the main stem and open up the plant to increase airflow.​ 

b. Later   on when the buds are larger I have actually gently inserted straws or   large wooden tooth picks/straws between the stem and the bud creating a   small air gap.




Fig   6: To increase airflow around the entire bud and eliminate a &#8220;crotch&#8221;   where airflow is minimal and moisture can be trapped a Popsicle stick   works well.​ 


*


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

*c. Trim    and clean the foliage under the plant specifically taking off    non-productive stems and yellowing leaves. Open the airflow below your    plant. Constantly clean out any weeds and dead debris under your girls    where Botrytis can continue to live as a mycelium.


Fig    7: Pretty basic maintenance, however cleaning up the undergrowth and    keeping the ground clean helps to increase airflow. Note the fan  blowing   through the opened up &#8220;tunnel&#8221;.​ 

d. Fans:    This is somewhat a debatable issue as Botrytis spores can become    airborne; however another reference article I had read indicated that    the Botrytis spores are much more inclined to propagate via a moisture    carrier (rain, irrigation, sprays). My thinking here is to remove    morning dew as fast as possible in order to lower humidity and trapped    moisture on the plants. As a side benefit my girls love the constant    breeze and the stems have thickened nicely!
e. Shake    your Plants: After a heavy rain has finished you will want to remove   as  much moisture as quickly as possible, shaking your babies (quite    violently too) will help to do this. Make sure you don&#8217;t throttle the    poor girls or snap a stem&#8230;.
f. Watering:    It goes without saying but water/feed first thing in the morning,  this   will allow the soil and your plants to absorb a fair bit of the   moisture  and help reduce evening dew. For example, Tomatoes are never   watered in  the evening for fear of promoting Mosaic Virus, your girls   should be  treated the same.
g. Don&#8217;t finger your buds unless you are inspecting    It&#8217;s always nice to look over your yield, but don&#8217;t just play around    with them, leave them alone you might inadvertently be spreading    millions of Botrytis spores. Use the fan leaves to manoeuvre the stem/buds
h. I    did not do this in this years grow, (although I really should have!).    To help break/interrupt the Botrytis life cycle in next years grow I    will not only thoroughly till over the garden bed but pre-treat the  soil   with an a garden antifungal well before the girls are planted.    Hopefully this will help remove any over wintering mycelium.


**4 Other Ideas on Combating Botrytis​ 
a) Foliar   Feeding with a Seaweed/Kelp Extract: I read an excellent article from   another post. They illustrated that plant stresses, (including   flowering) can cause the plant to consume all of its available K in mere   hours and that a lack of K in a plant structure lowers its ability to   combat disease. His recommendation was to foliar feed plants under a   Botrytis attack with a seaweed/kelp extract containing K. The stuff   really stinks however my girls really seemed to enjoy the applications   of seaweed extract and it&#8217;s relatively cheap (ECO SPRAY @ $8.00)



Figure 8:Seaweed Extract Spray


b) Sodium   Bicarbonate solution: Many reference articles point to a sodium   bicarbonate solution made from Baking Soda (make sure the baking soda   does not contain other elements, just Sodium Bicarbonate), 1tsp Baking   Soda, ¼ tsp Neem oil and 1 qt warm water, shake well to mix in the Neem   Oil while applying with a mister. I use this method and it seems quite   successful.
c) Potassium   Bicarbonate Solution: Additional articles make very positive reference   to a solution of 15 &#8211;30 ml of Potassium Bicarbonate mixed into water  and  applied with a mister. As common and relatively safe as Potassium   Bicarbonate is, I have yet to locate a local source for trials
d) Citrus   Spray: Another article made reference to a citric based spray; I have   yet to locate a &#8220;garden&#8221; citrus spray other than a floor cleaner for   trials.

5 Some Reference Photos & Discussion​ 
This   year I encountered 5 initial (primary) Botrytis infections some 2-3   weeks into flowering; the buds were about the size of quarters. These 5   sites were removed in the method outlined earlier. Some 3 days later I   discovered another 2 separate primary infections (in all likelihood I   missed these in the previous inspection or they weren&#8217;t as developed as   the others). Another 3 days later I had to remove the upper and lower   buds from 2 of the primary infection sites and remove the top of one   cola. To date the count is 12 young buds as compared to the previous   year of some 40-bud infections before I panic harvested! The point to   make here is that after removing the initial infections you are not out   of the woods as guaranteed there will be additional primary and   secondary infections that will undoubtedly develop. Be dedicated to your   inspections and persistent with infection removal and treatment.  (Since  writing this article I have had no new outbreaks in over 9 days  now).

To further demonstrate and reinforce the point of catching infections as early as possible please see both Fig 9 and Fig 10.

Fig 9   is from a primary infection site and is one of the locations that I had   to also remove the upper and lower bud, note the nasty brown scarring  on  the stem. This (IMHO) primary site had time to penetrate into the  stem  and start &#8220;crawling&#8221; both upwards and downwards, hence the loss of  the  upper and lower bud as the infection had reached them before I  treated  the area.

Whereas   Fig 10 shows a secondary infection site that was discovered in the  very  early stages of the infection (to see the actual bud taken from  this  area please see Fig 2.) Because this infection was caught very  early the  stem is still vibrant, unscarred and other wise healthy, no  further bud  loss has occurred at this site





Fig   9: Shows a previously removed primary infected bud and the remaining   stem scar from the infection. The infection had time to penetrate into   the stem, which allowed it to infect both the upper and lower buds,   which ultimately had to be also removed. The stem was dabbed repeatedly   with a solution of Copper Sulphate; notice that the remaining buds   around the site are still healthy and intact.​ 




Fig   10: The infection here was found in its very early stages and removed.   As compared to Figure 9, the stem was not yet penetrated (the stem was   still treated with the Copper Sulphate solution after the bud was   removed).​ 

*


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

_Figure 11: Unfortunately the very top bud had to be removed on one plant due to an infection__ , however doing this has salvaged the rest of the associated buds._​ 







_Figure    12: Just plain Nasty!!!!!&#8230;. A secondary infection caught in the very    early development; note that infections always start down in the    &#8220;crotch&#8221; of the stem and the bud._​ 
 [/B][/B][/B]*Closing​ 
Too    often I have read postings of bud rot advice that simply state to cut    the bud or the stem right out, this is very poor advise as merely    hacking out bad buds without some infection control measures will create    additional infections and minimize your final yield, that is if    additional secondary and even tertiary infections don&#8217;t make you    hurriedly harvest off you crop in a panic as I had.

It is a    tedious and time consuming procedure to manage a Botrytis outbreak in    your garden, treat it like a deadly virus (deadly mould) that is highly contagious,    because it is! Fighting Botrytis requires patience and perseverance  to   not only salvage your crop but to see it thorough the remaining  weeks  to  it&#8217;s maximum potential without prematurely having to harvest,   approach  the problem with patience, perseverance and caution. Don&#8217;t  be   discouraged by the onset of new additional infections and keep in  mind   that the loss of a few buds will save the whole garden and see it   though  to its full maturity is the goal.

I hope    that something in this is paper is useful to you should you ever find    yourself battling a Botrytis outbreak. I hope that this thread will    collect useful information that I have not covered already. I of course    welcome any positive feedback and if I have misstated a case please   feel  free comment so we all may learn

Good Growing,

Kayuman*


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2011)

So sorry you have this.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 6, 2011)

Seems like you know what you are doing. Good luck professor


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

It is raining on my plants as we speak.  ...had a buddy cracking up at me earlier. He has seen my indoors and says I need to hurry and get my tent. Lol.  ...argh


----------



## load3dic3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Your gals are looking damn good man. Green mojo to ya


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 7, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> Your gals are looking damn good man. Green mojo to ya




gratzi...


...not too bad for as much as i've tortured them 


bad news is that it's still raining off/on outside.  i'm hoping i got to the gray mold before it spored...further, i hope there aren't any other spores just waiting on this rain to screw up my other buds 


i clipped off the affected buds on juliet and have the remaining hanging/drying.  not too sure if i got it all off, but should know something on that in about 2 or 3 days. ...also worried about ambient rh for her drying buds (don't have a/c in the house).   ...argh!!  lol 


live and learn.   ...lots of notes taken for next year outdoors!



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 8, 2011)

well...no more rain in the forecast for about a week or so.  i went out this morning and shook all the plants to try to get the rain water out of the bud sites.  ...whoa, those things hold a lot of water 

anyway, i looked them all over for the rot and didn't see any.





here's what juliet looks like hanging up.  notice the big "empty" space 
...i cut out the rot.






don't see any residual rot growth, so i'm hopeful i get 7-14gs of premie buds off of juliet.   ...probably not gonna be the best smoke, but hopefully it'll get me somewhat high.  



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 9, 2011)

pics of two of the remaining three girls...


pres (plant#2)




cXsd bud-shot




cXsd




don't see any more rot, so i think we're okay.  ...chop is still planned for 10/15



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 9, 2011)

hello hello hello...is there anybody out there...just nod if you can hear me...is there anyone at home.


how's everyone doing this week?

me, eh, i'm okay; busy week at work and...

...seems some people around here think i'm coming off as "God's gift to growing".  i'm really not trying to come across that way; shoot if you've been reading my journal, you know that i know that i'm not.  

should i just not offer help?  or just not retort when people say my help is "off-base"?  

and speaking of the help i offer:  every piece of advice i give i support w/ science or a link (unlike most people that will go into a post with a grower that has a nute prob and just yell "PH-PROBLEM".)...i don't just go to a post a plop something in there to get my post-count up; it means something to me that i'm actually HELPING you when i post in your journal or thread.  ...do peeps disagree w/ me and think i'm arogant because i use proper punctuation and spell correctly   (j/k)


anyway, enough with how i feel...how do my girls feel???

FLOWER: day 40 (almost done w/ 6weeks of flower!!!)

it's been mostly sunny for the past two days, and i've been going out almost every other hour to look over the three remaining plants to see if there are any signs of the rot.

as a note, for all you haters (or potential haters) out there, the coffee really did help the cXsd.  if you look at the photo's in the pics above, i actually think it did two things for me:

1) it supplied the much needed (n)itrogen to the rootmass so that the new leaves and stems are coming out green, not yellow/white  (remember, used coffee grounds have a npk value somewhere around 2.0-.3-.3)
2) it looks to have somehow "cauterized" the damaged leaves from the bout of chlorosys...there are not any leaves that are looking like they want to rot-up on the dead/drying leaves of the cXsd.  

...so.  so far i have not noticed any ill-effects of the coffee.

as for the the dose of molasses, i couldn't really tell you that i know if it's working or not.  i don't have a benchmark of what these strains look like or perform to when not given the dose, and as i've mentioned, i've never given any molasses to any of my past grows.  so far it doesn't seem to have harmed the ladies.

hmmmm...what else?  i think that's all for now; i guess it's time to go rile up the haters with some more of my helpful posts.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Sol (Sep 9, 2011)

Aye. The same article that got me using the molasses as well. Good read.
 Don't mind saving a buck or two myself.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 9, 2011)

definitly hit them with too much N. all that extra leaf in the buds going to increase the trim time. have fun


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 9, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> definitly hit them with too much N. all that extra leaf in the buds going to increase the trim time. have fun



can you expand on your thoughts?  why do you think i gave them too much N?

i am sorry i do not have any pics of how bad she was before the treatment, lost them all in the move from the other site.

i am open to your thoughts...as you may have noticed, though, i'm an objective/analytical type of guy.  if you provide me w/ science or give me a well thought out response, i will listen.

...is it better to have yellow/white coloration on all leaves (even the buds) during flower or to give them (n)?

...a 2-.3-.3 mix wasn't adding more N than "TIGER BLOOM" has (2-4-8), are you suggesting that people that use TIGER BLOOM during flowering have more leaf-to-bud ratio in their grows?


i'm just at a loss as to why, if a plant is showing that it needs a certain nute, that it is "bad" or ill-advised to give it the nute that it wanted...?  remember, this was all given to the plants and stopped 6weeks before harvest (10-15-2011).  ...chlorosis was spotted late-july/early-august.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 9, 2011)

Dude i really don't know what to say because your way of doing things is way different then mine.
And honestly what i think of your plants is that they look quite sad.

What i know is that in flowering you want more PK that N and that was not what you are doing. You don't even know the right values of that coffee thing. And that molasses in the 2nd stage of flowering turns the smoke harsher.

Best luck next grow. That the God of Yield may be with you.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 9, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Dude i really don't know what to say because your way of doing things is way different then mine.
> And honestly what i think of your plants is that they look quite sad.
> 
> What i know is that in flowering you want more PK that N and that was not what you are doing. You don't even know the right values of that coffee thing. And that molasses in the 2nd stage of flowering turns the smoke harsher.
> ...




thanks for stopping in...

YES, I KNOW MY PLANTS LOOK SAD... (does anyone read what i write or are you all just looking at the pics?)


next grow is totally different...going back to my "roots" so to speak w/ an indoor grow.  just got to get back on my feet with money and on time with bills...what i've done this grow was a result of not having money to do what i was supposed to do...

...should i have repotted?  YES
...should i have nuted throughout veg and flower w/ proper nutes?  YES
...should i have added more perlite to my soil-mix?  YES
...should i have not moved my plants so much to cause soil compaction?  YES
...should i have worried about my rootmass getting above 100*F during the summer months?  YES
...do my plants look sad?  YES


BUT i do think that i've done the best i could with the situation that i was presented...

and bho_expertz, forgive me, you are right...

...the NPK of coffee grounds is : 2.0/0.36/0.67


i welcome all of you to my new grow that i will be starting this month some time.  hopefully there i can "earn" some of you guys respect... 


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## growingpain (Sep 9, 2011)

chow just so you know I think your posts are very informative and they have helped me.  We can't make everybody happy now can we ?  :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

It's hard to read everything you write through all the lengthy postings, so no, I stopped reading those....sorry. Many here likely look for pics to tell the tale....imho

Happy growing, my friend!


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Many here likely look for pics to tell the tale....imho




maybe if i write in hieroglyphics or pictograms?


----------



## Sol (Sep 11, 2011)

Just mentally project yourself to the masses.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 11, 2011)

lol not trying to be mean, just that I came in around post 27 or 28 and was slapped with all that info, so I tuned out for awhile. And yes, I mostly look to the pictures to tell me what's going on, those pics tell a lot.


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> maybe if i write in hieroglyphics or pictograms?


:rofl:.. you'd have my interest... 
I think we're all blessed with 20/20 hindsight chow  recognizing it, accepting it, and most of all "learning" from it is the key.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> i was wrong.
> 
> ...i have moved.
> 
> ...




Nice having ya.....sorry we all didn't bow at your feet or whatever it is you were looking for. Because this place is pretty relaxed and laid back....but you are right it must be us. Cldnt possibly be you.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 16, 2011)

I was too rough on him....my bad! But, he did ask......


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 16, 2011)

You are rough to everybody :rofl: JK


----------



## Roddy (Sep 16, 2011)

Nah, just taken wrong at times, I love ya all!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Chow, hey, you have done wonders for those plants. I'm impressed. I am not hating on you my man. Hell, I don't even hate the Vietnamese, and them suckers shot me. I think the information you have put in here is invaluable. I didn't read all the stuff about the rot, but I am sure glad it is here if I need the info. Thanks, and GREEN MOJO to ya Bro.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice having ya.....sorry we all didn't bow at your feet or whatever it is you were looking for. Because this place is pretty relaxed and laid back....but you are right it must be us. Cldnt possibly be you.




defensive, aren't you?

anywho, just thought i'd stop in to let everyone know that the cXsd is chopped...still aiming for 10/15 for the kushes.


you guys are too funny.  ...no really, educate yourselves.


mr_chow


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 24, 2011)

:confused2: :bolt:


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> defensive, aren't you?
> 
> anywho, just thought i'd stop in to let everyone know that the cXsd is chopped...still aiming for 10/15 for the kushes.
> 
> ...




No not at all.....I just wonder. If this place is not floating your boat and what not then why do you feel the need to post a comment to that effect?   
People like you come through here often. They come here after getting booted elsewhere, spout off a bunch of stuff some of which is dead on and good info and some of which is suspect at best. Then when they get called out on it they will argue it to death instead of acknowledging they were wrong. Then drop snide asss comments.

Then in the final act they feel the need to do a goodbye thread. At least you haven't gone down that sad pathetic road..........yet


I wld love to hear the other side to why you got banned from your last site. I am guessing it wld be a lot different then the version you told me.



			
				mr_chow said:
			
		

> you guys are too funny.  ...no really, educate yourselves.
> 
> 
> mr_chow


This part right here pretty much sums up what I just said. You are right all of us are wrong...you are so much smarter then the rest of us.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No not at all.....I just wonder. If this place is not floating your boat and what not then why do you feel the need to post a comment to that effect?
> People like you come through here often. They come here after getting booted elsewhere, spout off a bunch of stuff some of which is dead on and good info and some of which is suspect at best. Then when they get called out on it they will argue it to death instead of acknowledging they were wrong. Then drop snide asss comments.
> 
> Then in the final act they feel the need to do a goodbye thread. At least you haven't gone down that sad pathetic road..........yet
> ...




^see exactly what I AM TALKING ABOUT.  you feel it necessary to come into MY THREAD and leave your comments.  all i said was "i was wrong...i have moved"; you thought it was necessary to fill in the blanks and leave snide comments.

so in a sense, you are part of the reason i have not come back to this site as often as i had this summer.  sad, man. sad, sad.


enjoy your hamster, lewis.

(^how do you like that snide comment?)


mr_chow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

c'mon ppl, stoke this :joint: and call it good, everyone. I've had awesome strains that made me feel like a horticultural master (mostly heirloom cuts) then bought commercial seed and made me feel like an amateur because I wasn't use to the differing nute needs of that  said strain. 

Let's all just cool out, mm'kay? :bong: If we're so laid back here, let's lead by example and not try to be offended by some anonymous internet joe. Chow's admitted he's made mistakes so let's be cool... 

plus, somethings' (small harvest) better then nuthin', right Mr. Chow? 

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## mr_chow (Oct 15, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Let's all just cool out, mm'kay? :bong: If we're so laid back here, let's lead by example and not try to be offended by some anonymous internet joe. Chow's admitted he's made mistakes so let's be cool...
> 
> plus, somethings' (small harvest) better then nuthin', right Mr. Chow?




absolutely correct...

.. this place has such crazy people, i'd love to share my current grow w/ those that were interested, but the crazies are keeping me away:









some people are just so sh!tty, they'll probably find something wrong w/ the pics above.  (yes i know i've got a overnute on front left plant...i was pushing her too hard)

i've got nothing but green, now.



mr_chow


----------



## Sol (Oct 15, 2011)

Hiya Chow 

 Tie those babies up , gotta love it.  Fill that tent up in no time


----------



## mr_chow (Dec 13, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Hiya Chow
> 
> Tie those babies up , gotta love it.  Fill that tent up in no time


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 13, 2011)

I knew you had it in you Mr. Chow. That is one beautiful scrog. You are going to have a fantastic harvest -- well done. Anyone who talks the talk like you do really should walk the walk -- and you have certainly done that with this grow. I'll be interested to hear the weight you pull -- I'm sure it will be impressive. I'm thinking that indoors has got to be your thing. This grow has truly shown your ability. Green mojo to you. 

Peace


----------



## mr_chow (Dec 13, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that indoors has got to be your thing.



working w/ the right setup and equipment is my thing...

...i talk the talk b/c i CAN walk the walk, and when i can't walk, i say that too, just like i did throughout this thread.


this will be my last post on this forum.  ...i wish you all peace and happiness in your future endeavors.




















chow


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope my compliment didn't drive you away this time. See ya in a month or two Chow.


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2011)

Say hi to Subby for me Chow......:ciao:


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 13, 2011)

grumpo sauraus poster!


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 14, 2011)

I bet those have been feed with tea :aok:.


----------

